# Engine stalls when I put in gear of my FB15



## L KNG (Jun 15, 2008)

I am using Nissan Sunny (FB15) EX Saloon car manufactured in year 2000 with QG15 type petrol engine. Recently I encountered with problem, that is; when I put the gear to "Drive" position the engine will stall. It does not happen always but I could observe that it usually happens when the gear put into "Reverse" position. I performed an engine tune-up in last year and replaced the coils and spark plugs also. The pick-up of the engine and the fuel consumption is also quite normal. 

Can any one help me to solve the problem........?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when was the last time the trans was serviced?


----------



## L KNG (Jun 15, 2008)

SPEEDO said:


> when was the last time the trans was serviced?


In 2010. But I haven't ran it for more than 5000km after the service.


----------

